# Very informative article on lighting designer website



## aso (Jun 23, 2002)

I was wandering aroung google again when I found a lighting designer website with a very informative tutorial. Lots of definitions and formulas on lighting.

web page


Edit:

new link : web.archive.org copy of the page


----------



## Lux Luthor (Jun 23, 2002)

How did get your name with superscripts?

By chance did you read my post here?


----------



## Saaby (Jun 23, 2002)

Wahoo! But where's the sq. root?? Pythag I assume...

Then again you don't ALWAYS use the root so...


----------



## aso (Jun 24, 2002)

The radical symbol is not part of the ISO 8859-1 standard. I don't think web browsers can display it as editable text.( don't hold me to that as I am not a web page designer)


----------



## flashfan (Jun 24, 2002)

a+b=c:
The page wouldn't load. Is there another way to view the informaion? Thanks.


----------



## Saaby (Jun 24, 2002)

loaded the other day...must have found out we'd found them





Maybe they'll be back up again soon.


----------



## aso (Jun 25, 2002)

flashfan:
The link was working when I first posted it.

Here is the web archive copy of the article. I hope this one comes through.


----------



## aso (Jun 26, 2002)

Update:

The original link is back up. There is also a pdf available here near the bottom of the page.


----------



## hotfoot (Jun 26, 2002)

a²+b²=c²,

(Phew! what a tag



)

Thanks for sharing the .PDF link to this highly useful page - its just become my nightly reading and reference!





cheers...


----------

